# OK finally....baby ratty pictures!! Prepare to swoon!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Grrrr failing on photobucket...got uploaded onto pb but will have to do it old fashioned way 

So firstly the gorgeous bundle!!









Laid out briefly so you can see all my new babies!!









Gorgeous little baba 









Mix of the biggest and tenny tiniest 









Finally my tiniest baby...seriously small! Healthy I hope!! Just small!!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

are these the rescued ones? awwww!!! what a litter!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Look like a mix of blues and black dumbo and top eared 


Dibs on first pick when they are older


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

:001_wub: They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG I haven't been on all week so I take it you got them YAY!!!! :thumbup:
they are completely gorgeous


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> are these the rescued ones? awwww!!! what a litter!!


Yes I know  One big litter for one small mummy!!



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Look like a mix of blues and black dumbo and top eared
> 
> Dibs on first pick when they are older


Not sure what dad was but yeah mum is top eared. Lol will have to take your word for it!! Yeah...after me!! I can't imagine me giving any of them up now 



xhuskyloverx said:


> :001_wub: They are gorgeous!!!


They really are!! So tiny!!!



simplysardonic said:


> OMG I haven't been on all week so I take it you got them YAY!!!! :thumbup:
> they are completely gorgeous


 glad you like...and welcome back!! They are wonderful! Really cheer me up  xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Not sure what dad was but yeah mum is top eared. Lol will have to take your word for it!! Yeah...after me!! I can't imagine me giving any of them up now


O you will espically if they go through the bittie stage  like babies teething everything must be testing with the mouth haha the amount of times ive had a nip or two from a baby rat even thought i handle them from 3 days old haha.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Would you like me to err look after them for a while? I promise to give them right back honestSinging:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:001_wub: Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: they are sooooooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutee!!! :001_wub: :thumbup: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow, adorable!
well done you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mmm Some interesting markings coming there.. haha just think soon your room will be mental.. :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> O you will espically if they go through the bittie stage  like babies teething everything must be testing with the mouth haha the amount of times ive had a nip or two from a baby rat even thought i handle them from 3 days old haha.


 Can it be worse than horny teenager boys?......erm can it??? Hehe!!!



thedogsmother said:


> Would you like me to err look after them for a while? I promise to give them right back honestSinging:


To add to your "foster" home???? :thumbup:



Sarah+Hammies said:


> :001_wub: Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: they are sooooooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutee!!! :001_wub: :thumbup: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


:thumbup: They are gorgeous!



metame said:


> oh wow, adorable!
> well done you


Ive done very little up to now. And I just have months of enjoying them too 



momentofmadness said:


> mmm Some interesting markings coming there.. haha just think soon your room will be mental.. :lol:


Yup I think it will!!

I haven't let Mum out yet...would she be OK now? And is it normal to have quite a variety of sizes? Thanks!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank goodness technical people!!! Got this working!!

OK this is mummy rat!....Size isn't clear I know...but she is just in a guinea pig carrier and only takes up a third of the floor space in it!! The girl we rescued them from was trying tell me she is just younger than a year....but to me she looks young...Argent who is way more experienced than me thought so too!! Poor thing! But she is stunning!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwhh they're all looking so good - and nice to see a pic of the momma, I didn't get a good one myself >.< Here's hoping they all grow up happy and healthy. I think it's normal to have a clear fat-whack in the litter, and the teeny one was still nowhere near as small as the runt - that's the second smallest born really.
I'll be glad to see them growing up, and yeah that little momma is about the size of my undersized rescue girls who are barely 3-4 months old now if that. Have fun with them Niki!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Awwwhh they're all looking so good - and nice to see a pic of the momma, I didn't get a good one myself >.< Here's hoping they all grow up happy and healthy. I think it's normal to have a clear fat-whack in the litter, and the teeny one was still nowhere near as small as the runt - that's the second smallest born really.
> I'll be glad to see them growing up, and yeah that little momma is about the size of my undersized rescue girls who are barely 3-4 months old now if that. Have fun with them Niki!


I really will! 

Hoping to let her out later! Was it Bijou you called her? Couldn't remember! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

She'll probably enjoy a good explore as long as you don't move or make a noise lol.

Yeah I called her Bijou because she's just so pretty and small, like a little trinket  Feel free to change it if you want


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

gorgeous babies there and mommy is lovely.

are u palnning on keeping mum and a couple of her female babies?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awe beautiful babes:001_wub:. And I love mum, are you going to keep her?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> She'll probably enjoy a good explore as long as you don't move or make a noise lol.
> 
> Yeah I called her Bijou because she's just so pretty and small, like a little trinket  Feel free to change it if you want


No I like the name!! My gorgeous little Bijou!



blade100 said:


> gorgeous babies there and mommy is lovely.
> 
> are u palnning on keeping mum and a couple of her female babies?





Petitepuppet said:


> Awe beautiful babes:001_wub:. And I love mum, are you going to keep her?


Honestly you ppl are my bad conscience i swear!!!  Yeah will keep Bijou and some daughters!! Maybe all....................................


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Honestly you ppl are my bad conscience i swear!!! Yeah will keep Bijou and some daughters!! Maybe all....................................


Well rats are easier than hamsters. They cage share. Therefore you can keep so many extras without needing extra cage space


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Honestly you ppl are my bad conscience i swear!!!  Yeah will keep Bijou and some daughters!! Maybe all....................................


Dont worry I would keep her too. Oh that means we will need regular updates:thumbup:.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Christ she looks about the same size as my babies when they were 8 week old. :O

Shes tiny.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

oogghh how cute:thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes niki go on keep her and all her babies u know u want to


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Well rats are easier than hamsters. They cage share. Therefore you can keep so many extras without needing extra cage space


You jumping on the bad conscience bandwagon!!!! Though good point :thumbup:



Petitepuppet said:


> Dont worry I would keep her too. Oh that means we will need regular updates:thumbup:.


Oh you will be getting them!!  Hoping to get some bonding time in with Bijou tonight!!



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Christ she looks about the same size as my babies when they were 8 week old. :O
> 
> Shes tiny.


I know...she is slightly bigger than my 8 week boys...she is very small!!!



princesslea said:


> oogghh how cute:thumbup:


Thanks!!! xx



blade100 said:


> yes niki go on keep her and all her babies u know u want to


 GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: I might well be doing! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Babies and mum are gorgeous :001_wub: I love the piccie of them all in a row


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Niki, its been nearly 3 days since we had some baby pics:eek6:. Come on we need are fix:lol:.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes we want pics we want pics we want pics we want pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww sooo gorgeous both babies and Mum


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry internet is so annoying atm!

But my dear peeps your wish is my command!

My beautiful baby line-up...










So darn cute...



















OK but I do have a problem...I have a very little runt....a little girl i think!! She does have a nice milk band...but she is a lot less active and a lot smaller...and looks like she has very flakey skin!



















Hard to tell...but flakey underbelly...why is this?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Should I be worried? She seems so small and so less active...but her milk band is one of the clearest! Should I be feeding her a little extra though?

Ending on one to pull those heart strings


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've read flaky skin is pretty normal in growing pinkies. If she's eating and moving, she should be alright - my Marsh (rip) was a runt, very tiny compared to his siblings but he grew up just fine, caught up with them by 6 weeks tbh! They're coming out of the danger zone soon I think...I know a baby can die at any time for whatever reason, but week 1 is the toughest. Keep hanging in there little one!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute.

looks like you have some blues in there,my fav!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

They're more likely to be agouti I think. Either way, they'll all be stunning babies. :heart:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I've read flaky skin is pretty normal in growing pinkies. If she's eating and moving, she should be alright - my Marsh (rip) was a runt, very tiny compared to his siblings but he grew up just fine, caught up with them by 6 weeks tbh! They're coming out of the danger zone soon I think...I know a baby can die at any time for whatever reason, but week 1 is the toughest. Keep hanging in there little one!!!


Awww thanks hun! She is moving...but not nearly as much as others....who are crawling all over the place lol!! Is quite funny...mum keeps moving next from one corner to the other. Though I hope that doesnt mean she is stressed! She is so tiny she got into the piggie cage last night! Fortunately I actually looked in to see if I could see her to then see a tremendous scuffle break out! But I clapped and she jumped out. No animal was hurt I don't think!



blade100 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute.
> 
> looks like you have some blues in there,my fav!!





Argent said:


> They're more likely to be agouti I think. Either way, they'll all be stunning babies. :heart:


Have to say I was inclined to say blue before too...but I have no idea! Just can't believe how fast they grow!! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww they're looking gorgeous 
As long as the little girl is growing Ok I wouldn't worry too much, I was worried about Bear (from Ki's litter) as she was smaller than the others at birth but is catching up now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good.. And do you remember the thread I did on Mimi.. She was very tiny with a spike of hair on her head at 4 weeks..  But then she grew hair then she grew in size.. Then she found a new mummy..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Aww they're looking gorgeous
> As long as the little girl is growing Ok I wouldn't worry too much, I was worried about Bear (from Ki's litter) as she was smaller than the others at birth but is catching up now


 Yay thanks for the reassurance!! She just doesn't seem to move as much as others! But sounds like she will catch up. My only worry is that I took in a litter of mice once and after about four days the runt died 



Waterlily said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


They really are!!! But they are growing so quickly 



momentofmadness said:


> Looking good.. And do you remember the thread I did on Mimi.. She was very tiny with a spike of hair on her head at 4 weeks..  But then she grew hair then she grew in size.. Then she found a new mummy..


Did she catch up with others? Thanks also for the reassurance!! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Did she catch up with others? Thanks also for the reassurance!! xx


Oh she did.. lol they were all ready to go and she was just a tiny bit smaller.. Irl find the thread.. n post the link..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/101952-mimi-dwarf.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/101059-exciting-news-me-lol.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/101952-mimi-dwarf.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/101059-exciting-news-me-lol.html


Awww teeny tiny hamsters!!!! Mimi was so cute!!! Did she end up normal size? Just slow growing? xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Awww teeny tiny hamsters!!!! Mimi was so cute!!! Did she end up normal size? Just slow growing? xx


Yeah she did in the end so I let her go to a special home who new all about her..  Oh and she found her teeth.. lol the only hammie to ever nip me.. twice..:eek6:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The bubbins are 11 days old today. Hope they're all doing well and the little runt is thriving


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Do they have all their hair yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah she did in the end so I let her go to a special home who new all about her..  Oh and she found her teeth.. lol the only hammie to ever nip me.. twice..:eek6:


Awww that's good...though sorry about the nips...and hamster nnips can b****y hurt! Only happened once...oh no twice but second was from a poorly dwarf hamster so will let him off 



Argent said:


> The bubbins are 11 days old today. Hope they're all doing well and the little runt is thriving


Thought is was 12? But yes they are doing brill...growing so quickly...think mum is groing too...not outwards :scared: ...but she is getting longer...hopefully she will grow a bit more cos she got into piggy cage...oops! She still looks small.

Will try get some more pics later


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Do they have all their hair yet?


The bigger ones are nearly there...the little runty one is almost completely bald still. The others seem to be getting there too!


----------

